# Wireless is soft blocked after networking service restarts

## dinominant

Every time my networking service restarts, my wireless lan becomes soft blocked:

```
# rfkill list                                                                                                                                                                 

0: hci0: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

1: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: yes

        Hard blocked: no
```

Why is this happening? Shouldn't netifrc be smart enough to unblock my wireless when starting and restarting the service? I don't have anything unusual or special in my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_wlp3s0="dhcp"
```

----------

## Oxy42

Hello there. It would help if you posted a bit more information. Do you have wpa_supplicant as well as a network manager? For example I use wpa_supplicant + Wicd. Wicd is added to the default runlevel and there for I deleted my network interfaces from the default runlevel. Because of this none of my interfaces are soft blocked.

----------

## dinominant

I do not have network manager, and I do have wpa_supplicant installed. My wpa_supplicant config file is also fairly basic:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

update_config=1

network={

        ssid=""

        psk=""

}
```

----------

